# Stock battery files



## Biyobe (Dec 19, 2011)

anybody happen to have or know where i can find the stock battery files? i used ROM Toolbox to change and then tried using one of the .zip's to get 1% and now i'm stuck on not getting 1% and stuck on a 20% from ROM Toolbox... tried changing in toolbox but bionic is not updating


----------

